# My Oakley - Black Cockapoo 7 Months



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here we go .. I am crossing my fingers this works ... it has taken me 7 months to work out how to do it :S


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Oakley looks lovely. I'm guessing at 7 months he's not yet been trimmed - will you do it yourself or go to groomers?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Awww .. he looks to have long legs, great pics , well done... will have to have a go x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He is just so handsome. I hope turns out similar!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh ta .. What lovely comments  

Pic 1 & 2 - A few days after his first home trim ...

Pic 3 - Before this home trim - his coat was over 3 inches long in this pic. 

He goes to the local just for claw trim, paw pad trim and a nice good wash, but I really dislike some cuts I have seen so I did buy a 1.5 inch attachment and do him that all over ... I was so nervous but at 3 inches it really did need a trim ...

The long leg comment made me laugh.. as when his coat was so long we thought he looked short and chunky .... now he looks like a black lamb and legs and curls .. ahhh Oakley is the black sheep of the family .....

Karen - your turn now .. get some pics up .. it does take a while, well it did for me but I do expect things to happen instantly he he he


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY!!! you did it! way to go! and what lovely pics too!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am still in shock I did do it..... I am a bit techno phobic .. only any good at copy and paste ... he he he 

Pleased you like my four legged friend


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Well done with posting the pics, I am a novice too!!

Also well done with the home trim - Oakley looks great.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

took me a while to work out how to get pics on too !
I did it via photobucket - its free.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Oakley is gorgeous and what great legs!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh bless Oakley he is a real cutie!!!! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

wow thanks all of you for your lovely comments, especially for admiring my legs ... oops I mean Oakleys legs ..

he he he he is a bit lamb-like ... dangly legs ahhh love him .. good for chasing the girl doggies though


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

He is gorgeous and you have done an excellent job with the trim. May have a go myself when Beau is bigger as I too don't like some of the trims I have seen in the past


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Well done he looks great


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I must admit .. I keep snipping every other day .. when I see random curls appear ... so think I may have missed a few bits .. he he he 

I am so excited think my Pet Head Magical Poof Spray is arriving today .... recommended by Mandy & Flo (thanks Mandy)  He will be smelling of Pears soon enough ....


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Here we go .. I am crossing my fingers this works ... it has taken me 7 months to work out how to do it :S


Hello Oakley looks gorgeous. I hope your having fun with him. hes always been lovelly
Ella xx:welcome::love-eyes:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

gorgeous boy love the blacks my favourite colour


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Think he may be some relation to one of yours ... somewhere along the lines ... Umm let me try to remember ... Oakley's dad is Barney, and Barney is your Romeo's brother .. think that is right !!!! Don't quote me on that though would have to check paperwork ... so hence the gorgeous black coat with chocolate under tones


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> Hello Oakley looks gorgeous. I hope your having fun with him. hes always been lovelly
> Ella xx:welcome::love-eyes:


Ahh thanks Ella  

He is my pride and joy .... right time for a stroll with him and see how many times we get stopped today ... everyone loves a cockapoo...


----------

